# How to hook up two TVs



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Im trying to hook up two TVs to one receiver,i have the Yamaha RV-3800 it has 3 input and one out for HDMI,my out is going to my Panny 2000 projector for movies only.For every day watching i have a 42" lcd TV which is hooked up to my same receiver but under the Red Green and Blue cables ( component cables ),for now my Blu ray is my PS3 which only has HDMI Im trying to hook up my 42" lcd for HDMI and PS3 so i can have both hooked up under the HDMI cable,monoprice has some HDMI box switches,will they work if so which one would i need.Thanks
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=6259&seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1011002&p_id=5312&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure which one you'd need but they should work but i think that you would have the same video on both screens, not sure if thats what you want to do or were you looking to have one source on each TV?:huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you want the same image to show up on both screens, you need an HDMI splitter, not a switcher. The 4x2 matrix you linked would work.


----------

